# Hi



## FlaCracker (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm a 40 year old male and have been married 10 years, together 12, and have one 5 year old daughter. I'm about at my wit's end and don't feel like things will ever get better and hoping to get others take on things and if I'm being unreasonable and hopefully get some advice.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, welcome to TAM.

So what Re the issues that you would like some input for?


----------

